# Help with identifying Salvinia Species



## fishD (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for help identifying this species of Salvinia.

The fronds(leaves) are slightly over 1/4" in diameter at biggest. Fronds are two side by side and it keeps continuing a chain and has a submerged "split leaf" in front where it continues to grow. The leaves have very short white hairs, the bottom of the fronds are a darker green/slight brown tint and the "roots" are about 2"+/- long. I have also noticed it seems that there are submerged "split leaves" coming out of the sides some fronds, not just the front of the chain. Also few leaves have slightly coned like Salvinia cucullata, but not clumped up and coned real tight like you see in many pictures on Google.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------

